# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  الشيخ خالد فارس العزة – عمان – الدائرة الرابعة

## الحصن نيوز

قرر الشيخ خالد فارس العزة الترشح عن – عمان – الدائرة الرابعة

العزة هو رئيس جمعية نبع العطاء الخيرية و رئيس اللجنة العشائرية في رابطة أهالي العباسية وعضو هيئة اداري

و عضو فعال في أكثر من 8 جمعيات خيرية



لمشاهدة تفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية الرجاء الضغط هنا للذهاب للمصدر....

----------


## رابطة ال العزة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تعلن رابطة عشائر العزة في المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية,للاخوة انه ليس للعشيرة اي مرشح للمجلس النيابي الحالي .
وعليه نؤكد خصوصا للاخوة الناخبين في الدائرة الرابعة في محافظة العاصمة بانه لا يوجد اي فرد من افراد عشيرة العزه ,ونعلن للعموم الاخوة ابناء الدائرة الرابعة من مرشحين وناخبين بانه ليس لدينا اي مرشح,وكل من ينتحل اسم عائلة العزه سيكون معرضا للمسائلة القانونية في محاكم المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية.
ادام الله جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين ملك المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية سندا وذخرا للاردن والاردنين ,وان يديم الله علينا نعمة الامن والامان.

----------


## عدي العزة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تعلن رابطة عشائر العزة في المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية,للاخوة انه ليس للعشيرة اي مرشح للمجلس النيابي الحالي .
وعليه نؤكد خصوصا للاخوة الناخبين في الدائرة الرابعة في محافظة العاصمة بانه لا يوجد اي فرد من افراد عشيرة العزه ,ونعلن للعموم الاخوة ابناء الدائرة الرابعة من مرشحين وناخبين بانه ليس لدينا اي مرشح,وكل من ينتحل اسم عائلة العزه سيكون معرضا للمسائلة القانونية في محاكم المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية.
ادام الله جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين ملك المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية سندا وذخرا للاردن والاردنين ,وان يديم الله علينا نعمة الامن والامان.

----------

